# Anyone have any information on breeder- Snow Creek Standard Poodles of MI



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not an expert by any means...but, I would definitely skip this breeder. They have "boxerdoodles"??? I do see they said this was an accidental breeding but still!!
I only see one health test score mention for ONE of the females. Otherwise, no health testing is mentioned, at all!!


ETA: "Stud service is available to healthy dogs of sound temperment. While I myself raise 
Standard Poodles, we have provided stud service to Golden Retrievers and Labradors on 
occasion. " Whether the other was REALLY an accident is now questionable to me!!

Please, stay away from this breeder. A truly reputable breeder wouldnt allow ANY breeding to untested dogs and they certainly wouldnt contribute to the doodle breedings!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't feel comfortable getting a puppy from them. It may just be me, but in some of the pictures the pups and dogs look slightly uncomfortable or awkward... Mistakes happen, yes but if I were a reputable breeder I wouldn't have this boxerdoodle mistake all over my website. When it comes to stud service it shouldn't just be about "sound temperament"....which unfortunately means money I'm sure. There really are so many more great breeders and HEALTH TESTED standard poodle pups out there. Good luck!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Where in IL do you live? Safari poodles is in near Bloomington.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Are you looking for a Parti? Moxie Parti Poodles boy Aiden was bred and they have a couple of lovely puppies available. Moxie Parti Poodles And Whippets - Nursery


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

We live in Plainfield IL... willing to drive for the right puppy ;o) We are looking for either - silver, anything parti or just one that catches our eyes 

I am open to any suggestions


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I told you about Moxie, and Paragon, a member here, had a brand new litter of silver Standards. Moxie is in New York State, and Paragon is in Ontario, not far from the border.


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

We prefer not to ship.... but willing to drive about 10 hours round trip


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Avalon poodles in WI are Wonderful!!! Really great breeders, and they have puppies available now. 

Location

Autumn Hill poodles is great as well!

Autumn Hills - Specializing in Brown and Black Standard Poodles


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Where are you in Illinois? We drove to Gridley to do a breeding and it was about 9 hours from us and Paragon is about 2 hours closer I believe, so maybe 2 hours further each way (?)


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

here is an update after talking to the link i posted above... alot of red flags during our conversation..... Eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Where are you in Illinois? We drove to Gridley to do a breeding and it was about 9 hours from us and Paragon is about 2 hours closer I believe, so maybe 2 hours further each way (?)


Gridley is fairly close by  are you talking about Leke Poodles?


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We have a poodle from Avalon. Love, love, love our Lexi girl. She is a sweet heart, has a wonderful personality and is pretty to boot!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ashgate said:


> Gridley is fairly close by  are you talking about Leke Poodles?


Yes I am. She has some VERY nice puppies.


----------



## puppy momma (Jun 23, 2012)

*Info on Snow Creek Standard Poodles*

I know two people that bought the boxerdoodle puppies and both were sick, and one died of Parvo. The other pup is fine now but it took the new owner several vet visits and quite a few $$$$ to get it healthy. As far as I can tell the poodle puppies are not kept or taken care of the person that has the website so they may be well cared for, but I'd be careful. Hope this helps.


----------



## ashgate (Jun 13, 2012)

yes the person who does the ad and website is not the person who actually breeds or has the dogs, the parent dogs have NO health testing.... pups get one shot and one vet visit.... STAY Far Away from these type of breeders.... 
its sickening really... just sick.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

Seconding the suggestion of Avalon Standard Poodles. Location

Last I saw, there were still two males from the litter that my Skye came from available (the litter was 2f, 7m!). Skye is 12 weeks old and has a wonderful, bright, cooperative personality. When they say they breed for personality, they apparently mean it.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Highveiw Poodles in Mayvill, MI have beautiful silver puppies right now.
Connie is president of Mid Michigan Poodle Club and has years of expereince with standard poodles and is a breeder of merit with AKC.
Highview Standard and Miniature Poodles. AKC breeder Michigan USA


----------

